# coyote guns



## steel.head (Jan 28, 2010)

What gun do you guys reccomend for yote hunting below the rifle line? I've been looking around at the gun shop but don't know what kind of gun to use for them. They have to be rimfire to hunt below the rifle line, right? :help:


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Nothin like beating around the bush ha? Do you want to know if you can use a rifle in the SHOTGUN DEER HUNTING ZONE. The key phrase is deer hunting zone.:evilsmile

Griff


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

steel.head said:


> What gun do you guys reccomend for yote hunting below the rifle line? I've been looking around at the gun shop but don't know what kind of gun to use for them. They have to be rimfire to hunt below the rifle line, right? :help:


 Only for hunting at night.Lots of info on the topic will be found by going thru old threads on this forum.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Nov 10th to the 30th no rifles in the shotgun deer hunting zone. Some townships have restrictions to so you may need to check where your hunting at.

Griff


----------



## steel.head (Jan 28, 2010)

ha so wait, you can use a centerfire below the shotgun zone as long as its not deer season?


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes the restrictions are for the rifle deer season and a few days before it opens. I believe most use 223, 22-250 or 204 personally I use the first two. If you are hunting after dark you have to use rim-fire or shotgun in which case a 22 Mag is the way to go. All info is found in the guide.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yep, I'm gonna invest in a rifle. Had a yote out in a field across from my sets this morning, 150 yards away playing stop and go peek-a-boo. That'd been number 3 in easy range this year. Maybe after I sell at Jay's I'll cash and go


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

A decent bolt gun and a reasonable scope shouldn't hit the fur check too hard, John. 

I'd suggest a nice Savage .223. It may not be one of the new whiz-bang calibers nor is it as fast as some, but for Michigan ranges (up to 250 yards) it should be plenty. Also, as far as ammunition availability, I know you can find .223s at both the North and South Poles; and I'm fairly certain you could find them on the Moon. 

John


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Funny you should mention that Mr. President. Years ago when I tried calling and failed misserably, for several years, I always dreamed of 22-250 or the then, very new 204. Now I know I'll be happy with a .223 and won't look back. I've been thinking of the single break action guns, I believe NEF or H&R, but I really respect Savage's reputation for accuracy. Something durable to ride in the truck and plop one when the opportunity arises. My fur check won't be much, but even the little woman knows how long I've been toying with this idea and has offered to buy me one, more than once. Looking froward to seeing you at Clare next month.

John


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have an H&R Ultra-rifle in 17 MachII I use for squirrels. It shoots sweet! Emily and I call it the "Squirrel Sniper". Very accurate and handy. However, I think for tough critters like a coyote (and of course the opportunity for doubles!), I want more than one shell in my varmint rifle. 

I'll keep trying for a coyote. Eventually I'll get one. At least I got a bobcat a few years ago. That's probably what keeps me going back.

See you in Clare!

John


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

You can't go wrong with a .223 That said, you need to pick and choose the rounds you use, I've seen some messy fox hit with a .223 and bigger.

I personally like the .17 Rem. Tiny hole in, usually no exit and it's good out to 300 yards. I try to keep my shots under 200 though and like to coax them to 100 yards anyways....more fun, easier shooting. Another option is a .17 Remington Fireball, it's sort of new to the scene and there's some round options out there for guys that don't reload. It is basically a .17 Mach IV. Don't confuse these rounds with the .17 HMR The HMR is a tiny rimfire made for plinking, squirrels, rabbits, woodchucks, etc. The .17 Rem and .17 Rem Fireball are both centerfire rifles and cannot be used at night. If you want a night gun, go with a .22 Mag or a shotgun loaded with HD BB's loads and a full choke. They are both daytime options too. Keep your shots with the .22 Mag under 100 yards and with the shotgun gun, under 50 yards.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I already have a 22 mag. it is an awesome gun and very accurate. The coyotes I've been seeing during the day are closer to 220 yards out though. My Uncle has a .17 Remmington centerfire, very nice gun.


----------

